# sleep while solos cruising?



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

Newbie here - will be taking my first sailing classes in the spring may buy a cheap 12-16' sail boat to practice on during the summer - anywho

If you are sailing solo do you always stop somewhere to sleep, or do you take a nap while the cockpit is unmanned. Also, I hear of peeps who sailf from the US to say the Mediterranean - even if it's a couple that's making that trip, does each person take 12 hour shifts, or unmanned? I mean there's no where to anchor.

I was reading an article about the Velux solo race around the world where one guy was taking a 4hr power na[p when he was awakened by a distress call - another competitor behind him capsized as they were both in rough seas rounding cape hope - just happened a few wks ago. Now I'm sure these guys have top of the line boats (with sponsors for all the best equipment and their boats gets some serious performance tests) but man how could you fall asleep in rough seas knowing no one is maning the ship?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Kernix..out at sea and away from shipping lanes, most single handers sllep comfortably while the boat continues on under wind vane steering. Closer to shore or in the lanes, many use a radar range alarm to alert them when anything is nearby. Others power nap continuously using a kitchen timer to wake them every 15 minutes for a look around. Some will heave to and others will keep sailing. Everyone is different as is every boat so sailors work out what seems to be best for them...but we all need sleep. 
We we are double handing on a passage in our boat, my wife and I will take turns napping during the day which we find very important to being alert at night....but not on any set schedule...then we take 3 hour watches generally at night but if I'm wide awake I'll extend mine so she doesn't have to get up and she does the same. In heavy weather we cut the watches down to 2 hours in darkness and I often will sleep in the cockpit to be close at hand. Again...no set rules...just what works for us.


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

Cool - thought it was something like that - and I imagined having some kind of radar alarm but figured such a thing doesn't exist - wrong - so I guess the chance of 2 solo cruisers sleeping at night and not hitting each other is rare, right? Or does the radar handle that scenario as well?


----------



## mandovai (Nov 28, 2006)

I think that every singlehander has his own way. When I was on crossing alone, I was trying to get short naps of half an hour all the time. Once outside of the shippng lanes , I was getting naps of about an hour. Nevertheless, many times I was waking up because the sound of the water along the hull had changed, or a flapping sail or some new sound unusual for the boat...and sometimes just because I felt there was something dangerous outside (twice a collision course). The fact is that all your senses develop a bigger sensitivity, and you get awake easier. When weather was getting very bad, I was hoving to and going to sleep, as there was nothing better to do. Now that my girlfriend and I sailed together fo six years, we got used to take a 4 hours watch each, except in long offshore crossings where we sleep happily together and wake up occasionally to check that everything is ok (no ships, no nasty clouds and boat on course under windvane). Occasionally you get awaken by a nasty squall and you better handle the reefing in seconds. If sailing along a coast we keep a strict permanent watch. 
Cheers.


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, I'm sure along the coast you're always on watch, or can anchor somewhere out of the way. 2 near collisions, huh? With shipping monster ships or other cruisers?


----------



## mandovai (Nov 28, 2006)

Shipping monsters not answering on the vhf, so I guess not on watch...like ME!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Kernix-

It depends... if you're sailing along the coast...it is often possible to find a nice small anchorage and stop for a few hours to sleep on the hook. However, if you're doing an openwater passage, and have 400'+ beneath the keel... taking short naps during the day is your only real option. Most singlehanders suggest sleeping during the day, when you're most likely to be spotted, and staying awake at night, when you need to be much more observant of other boats/ships.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Kernix, it's like shooting craps in Vegas. Some people do it, some people don't. Some people win...others lose.

Technically, if you are the only person on board and you are sleeping, you are "failing to keep a proper watch" and that's against both US and international laws regarding vessels and seamanship.

Racers have special needs and take special risks. They also sometimes get away with it, and sometimes don't. A radar set with an "alarm" function will pick up a large target, it may not see a small one at all. 

The bottom line is that you do what you are comfortable with, it is your freedom and your responsibility over yourself and your boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Here is a link to a journal of a sailor who circumnavigated*

Take a look. He worked his sleeping problems out however he could. The journal is fascinating

http://vps.arachnoid.com/sailbook/index.html


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

Too many chapters to opne and print out, otherwise I'd read it - I don't like reading large articles/storeies online.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I've seen too many containers, logs and various dangers at sea to be able to sleep solo at sea. I missed a container once (only one corner was still barely out of the water) by a few feet but I saw it coming since I was on watch. Also investigated many collisions so I personally will not solo on long passages.
Eric


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*tgabriel*

Thanks for the link to the around the world book. It was great.


----------



## capecodphyllis (Dec 7, 2006)

eric3a said:


> I've seen too many containers, logs and various dangers at sea to be able to sleep solo at sea. I missed a container once (only one corner was still barely out of the water) by a few feet but I saw it coming since I was on watch. Also investigated many collisions so I personally will not solo on long passages.
> Eric


Drop a parachute anchor, flip on your masthead strobe and anchor light, and go to sleep.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"flip on your masthead strobe"
Hmmm...intentionally transmitting a false distress beacon. Not a way to make friends at sea.


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> "flip on your masthead strobe"
> Hmmm...intentionally transmitting a false distress beacon. Not a way to make friends at sea.


Look at that, I learn something new everyday. I didn't know a strobe was a "distress" light. In fact I don't remember seeing that in any book of regulations. Can you point me to a reference for that?
Thanks,
Robert Gainer


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> "flip on your masthead strobe"
> Hmmm...intentionally transmitting a false distress beacon. Not a way to make friends at sea.


I too would like to see the regulations that state a flashing strobe is a distress signal. i don't believe that is the case... and from this web page, I don't see a flashing light listed. The only light that is considered a visual distress signal is a light flashing in an SOS pattern.

Granted, a strobe light is probably not allowed under COLREGS, as flashing lights have specific meanings, but I would rather have a masthead strobe flashing, and have ships around me be aware of me that not have it flashing. Technically, when you're sleeping and single-handing, you're not under command and should be running under two vertically spaced red lights not a flashing strobe.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote from the COLREGS:


> Rule 36 Signals to attract attention
> 
> If necessary to attract the attention of another vessel any vessel may make light or sound signals that cannot be mistaken for any signal authorized elsewhere in these Rules, or may direct the beam of her searchlight in the direction of the danger, in such a way as not to embarrass any vessel. Any light to attract the attention of another vessel shall be such that it cannot be mistaken for any aid to navigation. For the purpose of this Rule the use of high intensity intermittent or revolving lights, such as strobe lights, shall be avoided.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Zanshin-

While that indicates a strobe should be avoided...it doesn't say that it is a designated DISTRESS signal. If I am out in the middle of the ocean, and single handing, it very well may be that I want to get the attention of the ship, so that it knows that I am there and to avoid me. You seem to be confusing attention and distress. From my reading of the COLREGs this would be an appropriate use of a strobe.

Harbor patrol, marine police, and marine fireboats often use revolving or strobe lights. Does this mean that they are in distress... I think not... It means that they are trying to make sure that they are noticed by other boats. That would be the same purpose of using a masthead strobe when single handing.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Sailingdog - I never stated anything about my interpretation of the COLREGS regarding flashing lights, I just posted the "letter of the law" as it were. But I did a little bit of Googling (which I guess is now a valid verb in English) and found that while opinions differ, most of the interpretations from what I would consider reputable sources indicate that strobes should not be used for the purposes noted in this thread
U.S. Coast Guard
Blue Water Sailing article 
to refer to 2 U.S. based posts.


----------



## Sialia (Feb 14, 2006)

While singlehanding, I take 15 minute naps and then take a visual to see what's around me. Roughly speaking, this should give me time to prepare for the ship that was over the horizon and is now in my sights and steaming my way. i found that for 4-5 day cruises, this was pretty good sleep and that I could take catnaps during the day and still maintain good vigilance.

I think, in general, visibility at night is as good or better for spotting ships as it is in the day. Other objects, like sunken containers, and increasing wave size or rogue waves are much more difficult during a black night.

With regard to heaving-to, I would rather keep moving and get to my destination. Isn't a slow-moving boat as much a target as a faster-moving one? And you've made no progress while heaving-to. I don't like the idea of going down below at all when sailing alone and I don't sleep for any length of time.

I also don't count on radar to alert me to possible collisions. I use it, don't get me wrong, I just prefer to count on my eyes and other senses with radar as a good back-up.

A final note: I always have a trusty companion along with me. At least one dog comes along for any long distance cruising and although I don't count on him to keep guard without interruption, each one has done just that. Even the smallest changes to the environment, bigger waves, dolphins, fish, have always created a need to bark and howl. And they are really great company.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Zanshin-

Actually, from reading your first link, the flashing strobe is an Inland visual distress signal. Many bluewater sailors I know feel that using a strobe to help prevent a collision with your boat is probably a valid use, if not technically a legally recognized use of a strobe.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Robert, as Zanshin's link to the USCG points out
http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/mwv/navrules/navrules_faq.htm#0.3_13
the USCG is of the opinion that "Since strobe light use is to be avoided (International waters) or used as a distress signal (Inland waters), it cannot be used to routinely mark vessels operating on the water."

Apparently the strobe is not designated as a formal distress beacon by international convention but is designated by US internal convention. My understanding is that other nations have also reserved it's use for distress.

I don't know of any convention calling for a white strobe as a "keep away" marker. If you saw a "strange" light at sea, and had to guess what it was, would you keep away or attempt to get closer to find out what it was?

If you were a US sailor who had been trained (perhaps not quite correctly!<G>) that it was a distress beacon...with no other formal meaning...what would you do when you saw one?

Remember that distress markers on PFDs and liferafts also use white strobes, what other regular use do you know for them? (And as a courtesy to helo pilots, if you ever use one, TURN IT OFF when they arrive, it destroys their depth perception.)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I believe I have found a source for the suggested strobe light: _The Annapolis Book of Seamanship_.

"*An all-around light* is any light shining through 360 [degrees]. An all-around fixed (not flashing) white light hung in the rigging or at the top of the mast indicates that the boat is at anchor. A flashing strobe light at the top of the mast warns off nearby ships." [End of Paragraph]

On another page, there is a description of the masthead lights.

"There is a choice of three lights to carry at the top of a sailboat's mast. (1) The tricolor light.... (2) A white all-around light, which is lit when the boat is at anchor. (3) A flashing all-around emergency strobe light, which may be lit only to signal distress."

If we assume that the statements are not contradicting, then the anchor light in combination with the strobe is still an anchor light and not a distress signal. Interesting.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Jones-
"then the anchor light in combination with the strobe is still an anchor light and not a distress signal. "
Interesting way to read it. Or, it could mean "I'm at anchor AND IN DISTRESS." But that's just me.<G>

Distress strobes (in the USCG Inland definition) flash around 60x/minute, as opposed to what I could call a simple marker strobe, i.e. flashing maybe once every 5-10 seconds.

I wonder if there are any other formal reservations for the strobe, by other nations, aside from the US ones?

A local paper used to have boating rule trivia questions in the summer months, to keep us all thinking. One week, the question involved a mess of lights including a rapid yellow strobe and I said to myself, gee, that sounds like a submarine with a barge string towing a hovercraft alongside in reverse, that's gotta be messed up. Convoluted enough that I figured, whatever it was, if I ever saw it I'd just go running the other way.
Well, don't you know, the next week the columnist apologized for the error in the problem...somehow it wasn't what he meant to write at all.<G> Yeah, the light configuration WOULD really have been that odd.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

HS,
"...don't you know, the next week the columnist apologized for the error in the problem..." 
I wonder if the staffer who set the columnist up had a job afterward?

I'm hardly a source for info on this one. I went running for the book, which seemingly hasn't been supported by the _letter_ of the COLREGS as quoted here. I'm kind of hoping that JR will come to visit again and expand on this apparently nebulous subject.

"...I'm at anchor and don't bother knockin'..."??


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

I think the proper lights are two red mast lights at least a metre apart as a vessel not under proper command. The catch being that they may not be visible if obscured by the sail.

In practical terms if there is likely to be traffic around the vessel should be under command, as it is quite possible the lights would not be recognised or the other boat could not be relied on.

On the high seas where there is little traffic a single higher powered white light is more visible and should be seen as having right of way as being overtaken, although strictly it may not be being overtaken. A strobe may also indicate a need for caution. Neither is actually technically correct.

On a practical basis a small vessel may well not be seen either by lights or radar, so the onus is on the small vessel to avoid ships with a radar warning alarm if a full watch cannot be kept.

The chances of two singlehanders both being asleep and colliding are minimal although it did happen in one trans-Atlantic race (when almost becalmed).

It is possible to train oneself to survive on frequent short naps of 15 minutes for a limited time. Resident doctors do it but performance suffers. More likely one would have a few hours at a time. Obviously this does not apply in shipping lanes, or near land or where other boats are likely.
Although failure to keep a proper watch is not legal, in other areas when one may not see another vessel in a week it is tolerated. In such circumstances, one would be alert to any light, rather than relying on say a strict port/starboard rule, so another yacht is unlikely to assume right of way, albeit correctly, when the other vessel does not appear to be responding. Commonsense rules.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Jones, he was and IIRC still is working at that paper long term. Since it was just a quiz, no harm no foul, after all if people were saying "That can't be" that's still a valid quiz answer, and the point was, to make readers think.

All-around lights would be no problem on a fractional rig, placed above the sail. But anything intended to be "all around" should be able the mast anyway. Could start getting crowded up there, unless you hoisted them on a stick like a burgee.

I think probably the safest way to tell other vessels "GO AWAY!" is to run a sodium vapor light. The peculiar "parking lot" color tells me there are fishing boats out working nets and trawls. Or, that Wal-Mart has opened a new marine outlet.<G>


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

The proper light display is the not under command lights mentioned. These should be displayed whether the vessel is making way or not. This would cover situations where you are below and the vessel is making way, ie...under sail.

All of which is beside the point, which was well stated by hellosailor, that you are responsible for keeping a proper lookout at all times. Admiralty courts of inquiry have the habit of interpreting the rules of the road quite literally. This leads to some bizarre conclusions such as; if a collision did not occur there was no risk of collision! But, in general, if you are single-handing and something occurs where you are not keeping a lookout you are going to be found liable-to the exclusion of any other mitigating factors. The fact that you were on the foredeck wrestling with a sail will not exonerate you. In fact, the mere fact that you are single-handing may be cause to assign fault because you may be unable to manoeuver as required and keep a proper lookout. This does not mean that single-handing is illegal but it does put a larger burden on the single-hander than may be commonly acknowledged. Don't bother firing back at me about your freedom or rights to do as you please-your rights only begin to be effective with compliance with the COLREGS, anything less is liability. The point tends to be moot as the small sailing vessel generally has the penalty exacted at sea.

The use of strobe lights for the purpose cited is proscribed by Rule 1 as well as under signals to attract attention. Furthermore, it's a damn nuisance that is highly effective at destroying the night vision of other mariners.

Were I contemplating such a voyage, I would dwell long and hard on what measures I could conceivably take to do so safely. We Americans tend to think too often in terms of liability, as in legal proceedings, but this issue is a life or death one and it is the single-hander's life that will be lost.

The use of dogs at sea, for lookout or other purposes, seems to be strictly confined to the Greek maritime service.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Dogs at sea?<G>

Although I did once see a Great Dane patrolling the lifelines of a 40+ footer as we passed. Dog didn't say a thing, just paced us as we passed.

The Italians still have one Newf that parajumps with a rescue swimmer, the Brits have another names Bilbo doing surf patrol/rescue (almost at sea) and the French concluded that one Newf can pull a lifeboat with something like 20 people in it. I suppose one of the smaller more nervous breeds would make a better dog-of-the-watch, sounds like a challenge to lay before The Dog Whisperer and televise on the National Geographic Channel.<G>

Anything in the Jones Act about the, ah, species a crew needs to be from?<G>


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

The Jones Act merely states that if in the coastal trade the dog must be an American citizen or legal alien. The citizenship requirement is not required for foreign voyaging. In either case, if the dog is on articles he is entitled to maintenance and cure for any injuries sustained, whether on board or on shore, and his wages are considered a lien against the vessel.
His species is irrelevant as long as he possesses a valid 'Z'-card from the USCG.

The Greek maritime service has none of the above requirements, limitations, or obligations and, with the preponderance of lamb in said vessel's feeding, makes the presence of contented watch-keeping dogs much more prevalent.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Sleeping*

Back to 'sleeping'.

I have seen a lot of cruisers here mentioning shortish naps or periods of sleep as little as 3-4 hours at a time. As far as I know that would never allow the body to get into that essential "deep-sleep cycle", which is the only time essential chemicals are released in the body, which in turn is essential for the health and functioning of the body. (There are some very technical medical jargon for what I just said - but I am amongst friends here!  )

My question is thus: do any of you suffer excessive fatigue / other negative symptoms over extended periods sleeping in "3-4 hour" sessions?

I don't know if I am quoting urban legend here - but I have heard of a clinical study where patients were allowed to sleep, but they were woken up every half-hour during their nightly sleeptime. Within two weeks they were exhibiting disturbing psychological problems.


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

I believe what you are talking about is REM sleep and if you are tired enough , you will go into REM fairly quickly. I know when I have pulled a good drunk, I sleep better and wake up refreshed with less sleep as long as I don't over due the drinking. Stopping somewhere between a good buzz and I don't know my own name usually works best for me.
pigslo


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

Thirty-five years ago I had no problem sleeping for 15 or 20 minuets at a time during the nights and napping for an hour or so at a time during the day. Now I can only do it if I can sleep for an hour at a time both day and night. Other then my normal craziness it doesn’t seem to have any other ill effects.
All the best,
Robert Gainer


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

My wife and I cruise with just the two of us. We go with two hour shifts. It seems to work pretty well. We can sail a lot of miles with two hour rests.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Etienne-

What you may want to do is find out about polyphasic sleep... that is probably the best answer for people who are singlehanding...


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Etienne-
Each person has their own individual needs for sleep. I knew a camp guard who claimed he only needed two hours a day and no one had ever seen him sleeping outside of the 1-4PM siesta slot. At night, he was out on patrol.

But there are plenty of documented studies both as medical and labor issues. Companies that have shift workers have found out the had way, if you rotate the shifts "back" (earlier each time) you get increased accident rates and other fatigue problems, compared to rotating the shifts "forward" as they change. And, that if you keep people on the job over 12 hours at a shot, you again get increased accident rates and decreased performance. Many have changed their policies because paying more and covering shifts costs them far less than insurance settlements and lawsuits does.

So the bottom line? Everyone can play with sleep deprivation and some tolerate it better than others, longer, etc., but you are still dealing with fire. Keep someone up long enough, make the sleeps short enough, and eventually people simply stop what they are doing and go to sleep--sometimes totally unaware they were sleeping but "dreaming" they are still awake.

Most folks can push on fairly well if given one "long sleep" of 5 hours per day, or a little longer, plus other rest. Cut it below that, and you should realize that you are operating impaired and at risk--and the only real question is to what extent and whether you can justify it.

I've done some things like work triple shift for two weeks running, grabbing just a couple of hours here and there. I wouldn't do it again for any money, unless there was a damned good reason for it and zero personal risk. 

Wouldn't sail that way unless I was running from a fallout cloud or pirates.


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

I think the normal cycle of deep and rem sleep is about an hour and a half, so one can use this or multiples to give a natural awakening. My source for the catnapping is a retired medical professor who says interns learn to use to get rapidly into deep sleep in 10-20 min bursts and train themselves to awaken (like when you have to get up for fishing or a plane). 
You can only sustain it for I think a couple of weeks. However as a singlehander your sleep will be broken anyway and you may as well get up. Obviously you are unlikely to be performing at 100% but what teenager ever is for that matter, ( they may stay up extra late then spend most of the day sleeping) and you can govern your workload to fit in bits of meditation rest etc rather than busting a gut. In demanding situations adrenalin will take over and you will be able to meet the demands.


----------

